# Has an animal crossing villager leaving ever made you cry?



## ecstasy (Apr 16, 2020)

Say you were super attached to a villager and one day they just left. Has it ever made you cry before? It happened to me today. I went to check out my animal crossing new leaf town and I found out that O'Hare, my favorite villager, left. Now I already have him in New Horizons but it still made me very sad. And to add on top of it he gave me his picture in the mail and it just made me even more sad. I have such a sentimental and I found out, emotional attachment to him. So that was just heartbreaking. If I didn't have him in acnh I'd probably still be crying right now. Has anything like this happened to you?


----------



## DariaKND (Apr 16, 2020)

Yes! My parents only let me play video games on holidays so when I came back to my town i saw both bob and marshal left and i cried really hard lmao


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't necessarily cry over leaving villager, i just feel sad inside

Or i don't cry because my dreamies have never been leaving me so far?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 17, 2020)

When Zucker suddenly left my old New Leaf town I think I cried for like 5 days straight lmao

I was actually inactive on this forum until that very moment, and then I came back asking if someone could give him back to me. I had to find out that the 16 villager cycle exists in NL :/


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 17, 2020)

Maybe near-tears, the first time a villager was adopted from me. It was Goldie, and I was in love with her as she was my first normal. The person who adopted her was kinda rude, which didn't help. Would I cry nowadays? No, but I'd still feel sad.


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 18, 2020)

yes lol, when i lost my favorites to unfortunate time traveling accidents


----------



## AdvLAMP (Apr 18, 2020)

I was sad one time in New Leaf, not just because my villager was moving out, but because they were in a bad place while I was trying to plot them in the right place. This was before the Welcome Amiibo update, so the pattern trick didn't work back then. I was plotting Pashmina, trying to get her to move next to Kidd's house and I wasn't paying attention and accidentally played as my current character instead of making a new character, saving the game in the progress. I didn't want to let her go, and I could've tried to work my town's plan around her, but I've already had plans for her to move next to Kidd and had ideas for my town's layout. So I got upset, having to move her out so I could try again. Sadly the 16 villager cycle was a problem, and I eventually gave up trying to get Pashmina back in.


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

back when new leaf was still fairly new, i didn’t play for about a week as i went into a bout of depression and when i finally picked up the game again, it was beau’s moveout date - i didn’t even know he was leaving and he was my favourite at the time so him leaving after already having a crappy week really sucked lmao


----------



## zooblenoodle (Apr 22, 2020)

yes!!!!!! about when wild world came out lucky was one of my very first villagers and i became very attached to him!!! all i remember is opening my ds lite one night and checking on him only to find out he was in boxes... for some reason, i was REALLY emotional and i legitimately felt my heart break, haha. i do hope to make room for him in new horizons someday...


----------



## Clock (Apr 22, 2020)

I hadn't cried when someone moved out on any ac game, although I felt a bit sad though.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 22, 2020)

yes, when maple left my old new leaf town. she’s not a dreamie of mine now, but back then she was and i sobbed.


----------



## chainosaur (Apr 27, 2020)

When I was a kid, way back in AC on the GCN, Kiki up and moved to my friend's town unexpectedly. She was so sweet and definitely my "best friend" in the game. I was so upset. When I managed to get her in NL it was like reuniting with an old friend. Funny enough, she ended up moving again even in NL, but a good friend of mine adopted her so she would have a proper place to stay where she would be loved and appreciated.

I guess Kiki and I are destined to meet and part ways, haha. I have an amiibo card for her, I would love to bring her to my island in NH! Maybe she'll stick around for good this time.


----------



## Tentacles (Apr 30, 2020)

Alli in NL. I let her go to make room for dreamies but didn't realize how attached I had actually gotten to her. I would've felt even worse if I voided her but luckily someone adopted her.


----------



## babi98 (Apr 30, 2020)

Haha I was devastated when Lucky moved out of my WW town back in the day.

(Speaking of O'Hare... I could probably give him away to ya free of charge if you don't mind that he's not the "same" one you had lol )


----------



## ecstasy (May 1, 2020)

babi98 said:


> Haha I was devastated when Lucky moved out of my WW town back in the day.
> 
> (Speaking of O'Hare... I could probably give him away to ya free of charge if you don't mind that he's not the "same" one you had lol )


Omg.. I would love that so much :O Idk about having to do the 16 villager cycle but I might cause I miss him a lot


----------



## babi98 (May 1, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Omg.. I would love that so much :O Idk about having to do the 16 villager cycle but I might cause I miss him a lot


Totally understandable! If ya ever wanna go through with it just let me know & I'll gladly help you out


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 2, 2020)

Yes...
I shed a couple of tears the day Limberg left lol. I was having a down day anyway and he was one of my original villagers. So I hate when I see people be mean about him! Haha.


----------



## lieryl (May 2, 2020)

i was TT for bells in NL so basically all my starters had left, barold was the last to go and i almost cried seeing his letter lol


----------



## necrofantasia (May 17, 2020)

when i was younger and more stupid, i lost tons of my favorite villagers by time traveling really carelessly...yes i cried a lot


----------



## barongan (May 17, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> I don't necessarily cry over leaving villager, i just feel sad inside
> 
> Or i don't cry because my dreamies have never been leaving me so far?


agree with your opinion


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

Yeah, I cried when Pate left me in New Leaf. But now I know how to be certain nobody leaves without me knowing.


----------



## Koi Fishe (May 23, 2020)

Bob left a while ago and I've been desperate to get him back ;-;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 24, 2020)

would've cried if I didn't have marshal's amibo in nl
he left and barold's ugly butt is still in my town


----------



## succulents (May 26, 2020)

yes! in my first acnl town one of my starting villagers was felicity. some time later i discovered time travelling, but i didn't realize that villagers could move out. i checked her plot, and she was gone! i was really sad and bummed out she moved away


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 26, 2020)

Rosie in one of my acnl towns. She left before the 1st year anniversary of that town. She is a dreamie but she left without me knowing.






I have her amiibo but in this instance i cant seem to get the campsite to work. I have never touched that town ever since.


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 28, 2020)

i tt’d so much in NL bob left  

i would see him in the highstreet, but it would remind that hes gone


----------

